# Basic Desire/Fear & Biochemical Feedback Map for all types



## Mooncutter (Jul 28, 2011)

Here are in my opinion, the most suiting Names, Basic Desire, Basic Fear. There is also a Biochemical Feedback map I personally made. You are welcome to give me your input.

Map of the nine personality types

*Names
1 The Reformer
2 The Helper
3 The Achiever
4 The Individualist
5 The Investigator
6 The Troubleshooter
7 The Enthusiast
8 The Challanger
9 The Peacemaker*


*Basic Desire
1 Wants to be perfect
2 Wants to be of use
3 Wants to be successful
4 Wants to feel complete
5 Want to be left alone
6 Wants to be safe
7 Wants to have fun now
8 Want to have power
9 Want to just "be"*

*Basic Fear
1 Fears not being perfect
2 Fears not being useful
3 Fears not being successful
4 Fears not being special
5 Fears being fully exposed
6 Fears being unsafe
7 Fears pain
8 Fears being powerless
9 Fears conflict/confrontation*



Biochemical feedback map

a) *Slow biochemical high*
b) *Intense biochemical high*

1 a) Achieving perfection
b) Having acheived perfection

2 a) Performing service
b) Externally acknowledged service

3 a) Working towards success
b) Having achieved it

4 a) Low emotional state ==> high emotional manic state
b) Intense emotions

5 a) Intake of any kind of data
b) Situational: Zero data output, full data input

6 a) Having knowledge and control of ones surroundings
b) Feeling completely safe

7 a) Being in a fun setting
b) Laughing hard

8 a) Being in control
b) Fighting: Showcasing power

9 a) Being comfortable
b) Being "spaced out"


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

Mooncutter said:


> Biochemical feedback map
> 
> a) *Slow biochemical high*
> b) *Intense biochemical high
> *


Explain what this is?


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

@Mooncutter the basic fear if type seven is being deprived and trapped in pain
Basic Desire: is to be happy, satisfied, to find fulfillment

I agree with @pc3000, please tell us more about this concept


----------



## Mooncutter (Jul 28, 2011)

*The Enneagram is basically our ego. *The ego gives us emotional fuel. If it stops, we become complacent like an addict just high on a shot of heroin. Basically no desire to be or do anything.

*Now, the egostructure, the source* of our emotional fuel, feeds us rewards for different things. Different egos reward different things. A 7 get a stronger biochemical high (release of well-being chemicals in the brain) than another type laughing. 4's and 8's also, in my view, get a strong boost from the *intensity* of emotions like laughing. 

*For 8's, this reward does NOT* apply to sadness or mourning or crying. But 4's get a boost from that. 7's ONLY get the stronger boost from FUN, and not anger like the 8, or low, negative feelings like the 4.

The *slow biochemical high* is the reward our brain gets (originally set up by the ego) for doing something the ego approves of. It does not have to be intense, like for 7, he/she doesn't have to explicitly laugh to get that "approval award" from the brain. Just being in a fun setting is good enough.

*The train* of thought goes: _this is where I need to be. This is right._

*A 5 that takes in data*, is rewarded more than any other type doing the same thing. It doesn't have to be perfectly quiet, it doesn't have to be perfectly private, just reading a book gives the 5 a stronger biochemical reward (release in the brain) than the same action does for other types. It is the ego rewarding them. They get the overbearing sense that _this is right, this is what I need to be doing._


Now for the *intense biochemical high*, it's basically a fast pang intense reward. It is remembered well, as all emotional spikes are. 4's get this reward for all kinds of intense emotions. Every kind of intense emotion there is triggers a instant reward for a 4.

*In a way it highjacks* our brain. A brain set up by the ego, with following reward structure according to enneagram type.

Take a 3. A three will get the overwhelming sense that _this is right_ whatever they are doing if it brings them close to success. That, restlessness and lots of energy is what keeps them going. It won't highjack their brain or anything, it will just feel slightly good. 

*A 17 hours long drive *transporting something to another city, leading to success for your company, will be made more pleasent for a 3, than any other drive, du to the slow biochemical feedback reward that happens in the brain DURING the drive.

*At the other end, *when all that work tolls up, and your company grew 25% in only a year AND someone congratulates you on it (externally acknowledged success), the intense bichemical reward comes in to place. It can't last long, since it's intense. It will be a cherished memory, a source of motivation a long time to come.

*2's are similar. *A 2 driving 17 hours to help someone, will enjoy the ride more since the ego is super-approving of it, giving them a noticeable reward weak enough to be able to last 17 hours. The biochemical reward won't just stop after 10 hours, and the person suddenly feels the drive is useless. No, it keeps going.

*At the same time,* at the end, when the service in helping someone is externally acknowledged, the intense biochemical reward kicks in. It will be a memory remembered and cherished.


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

Mooncutter said:


> *The Enneagram is basically our ego. *The ego gives us emotional fuel. If it stops, we become complacent like an addict just high on a shot of heroin. Basically no desire to be or do anything.


 Are you saying that in order for a 9 to desire to be or do more, they need to space out or get comfortable more?


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

what are the physiological mechanisms that would lead you to assume that different types have wildly different reward mechanisms depending on task content?

for that matter, what are the physiological mechanisms that would lead you to posit the existence of "intense" spurts of reinforcement as opposed to "slow" reinforcement?

lacking this information your hypothesis seems miserably inconsistent with general principles underlying the neural mechanisms of reinforcement learning and is frankly utter garbage not worth thinking about seriously.


----------



## Mooncutter (Jul 28, 2011)

aestrivex said:


> what are the physiological mechanisms that would lead you to assume that different types have wildly different reward mechanisms depending on task content?
> 
> for that matter, what are the physiological mechanisms that would lead you to posit the existence of "intense" spurts of reinforcement as opposed to "slow" reinforcement?
> 
> lacking this information your hypothesis seems miserably inconsistent with general principles underlying the neural mechanisms of reinforcement learning and is frankly utter garbage not worth thinking about seriously.


I shall take that to heart thanks


----------



## Mooncutter (Jul 28, 2011)

n2freedom said:


> @Mooncutter the basic fear if type seven is being deprived and trapped in pain
> Basic Desire: is to be happy, satisfied, to find fulfillment
> 
> I agree with @pc3000, please tell us more about this concept


*I agree, that is a perfect* description. My descriptions are very short however.


----------



## Mooncutter (Jul 28, 2011)

pc3000 said:


> Are you saying that in order for a 9 to desire to be or do more, they need to space out or get comfortable more?


*It's a good question, that bites its own tail.* I've thought about it, and that isn't the case. Although WHAT happens when nines do not get to relax, and never space out, over a long period of time? I don't know, mental unhealth perhaps? Would this be different for any other type affected by stress?

*It is true that 9's go* out of their way to be comfortable, and prioritize it highly. And drift into an alternative world, the deep realms of their subconscious mind. But they just sit with it, they don't actively engage it like 4's or 5's tend to.

But enjoying a state of non-action can't be the reason FOR action. I'm actually not sure what DRIVES the nines. What makes them wake up in the morning, go to work etc. So what is it? :happy:

*It might seem contradictory, but reality is contradictory. *From what I've seen 9's are actually pretty grunded people. Grounded in reality. The subconscious mind isn't playing games on them, throwing them these curvballs other types seem to deal with, sometimes. I wonder whether existential angst is lower in nines than average? Or average, or higher?

*9's are pretty stable people, reliable.* I'm thinking that even though the subconcious mind of a 9 is pretty active (prescent), the part mind that IS conscious is set upon dealing with the immediate world, as perceived by the five senses. Most nines also have a 6'ish tendency to want to do whats expexted, is this your experience too? Like the 6 but a little weaker. It's like the 9 see no REASON to do something against what's established. What for? It only takes more energy.

*From what I've seen, 9's get a lesser* kick than average from intensive feelings, and the adrenaline rush that comes with it. They are less intense, and enjoy being intense less. Are 9's underrepresentated in extreme sports? Or just the opposite? 

*Instead, 9's derive their feel-good* primaliry from _passive_ things. Like NOT excerting force, like relationships - which can be worked on, but in this very moment is a passive thing defined by the mind.

*But you need to be active, *to be able to relax. 9's do appreciate relationships more than average, idolize them, and draw more energy from them. 9's hate conflict, it deprives them of their inner "peace" AND deprives them of a relationship that could nourish the soul and make them feel good.

*So perhaps the driving force of 9's *is doing what's expected AND being able to relax at the end of the workday. But remember, many 9's do have the ability to relax while working, performing certain kinds of tasks. I think the 9's ability to rest-work (rest while working)precedes any other type :wink:


*It's an interesting thing.*


----------



## Mooncutter (Jul 28, 2011)

Double-post, how to delete?


----------



## run.away.unicorn (Jun 27, 2011)

Bless you ! This is the new tonic i am on the lookout for. 
am still learning, hope u write more on this

I am a 4 and a 8
yes, unsure myself too


----------



## Mooncutter (Jul 28, 2011)

run.away.unicorn said:


> Bless you ! This is the new tonic i am on the lookout for.
> am still learning, hope u write more on this
> 
> I am a 4 and a 8
> yes, unsure myself too


*Glad you like it =)

Your avatar says type 7. You say you are a 4 AND an 8, what do you MEAN?*


----------



## run.away.unicorn (Jun 27, 2011)

yes, i am trying to figure out my life at the moment
similiarminds,com test ---> type 4 
perc test recent - type8
old - 7w6, 2w3, 9w8.


----------



## PixieSaysHi (Oct 9, 2010)

Mooncutter said:


> *The Enneagram is basically our ego. *The ego gives us emotional fuel. If it stops, we become complacent like an addict just high on a shot of heroin. Basically no desire to be or do anything.
> 
> *Now, the egostructure, the source* of our emotional fuel, feeds us rewards for different things. Different egos reward different things. A 7 get a stronger biochemical high (release of well-being chemicals in the brain) than another type laughing. 4's and 8's also, in my view, get a strong boost from the *intensity* of emotions like laughing.
> 
> ...


I got a slow biochemical high from this intake of data and I'm not kidding. This is brilliant. You've helped me understand what happened to me when I was in a very severe depressive state. I lost my ego for awhile...everything became meaningless and I had no desire to even read a book. So unlike me. The funny thing about ego, though, once you lose it, you can't really ever get it back the same way. This is a good thing, but at the same time, it makes it really difficult to get motivated in life.


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

I think I tend to feel happier when I have achieved something or am working towards something. (I wonder if that is because I feel that would make people around me happy?) Maybe relationships really are so important to me.

Unfortunately I'm sometimes not motivated to work to achieve things since I focus more on the present and what's in front of me.
I feel I am more motivated to get away from discomfort rather than motivated to go towards comfort.
I feel more motivated when I am doing more and thinking less. Which kind of craps on my dominant function (thinking).

Regarding being "spaced out", although I sometimes withdraw into my imagination/world of ideas, I wouldn't say it's a productive/enjoyable place to be. Maybe I am getting some juice that makes me do that, then.

I personally don't always want to do what is expected. I think 9's prefer autonomy. But I sometimes feel like I have an obligation to do what is expected, (maybe I don't want to cause trouble/conflict). But I can't stand this. So I sometimes withdraw if I don't want to do it and I can't find a way out.


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I'm a 5 when I say this:
While I'm most comfortable as an observer, I guess my deepest desire is to actually participate in life (intimacy and all) even if that's what I fear most.
To quote the original post, a 5's basic desire is to be left alone. I like to be left alone but part of me wonders if this is something I've convinced myself to accept. I fear being exposed and letting others see my vulnerabilities. Perhaps this is one big reason 5s feel safest as an observer though it might not be what they _truly _desire.


----------



## Mooncutter (Jul 28, 2011)

Muser said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm a 5 when I say this:
> While I'm most comfortable as an observer, I guess my deepest desire is to actually participate in life (intimacy and all) even if that's what I fear most.
> To quote the original post, a 5's basic desire is to be left alone. I like to be left alone but part of me wonders if this is something I've convinced myself to accept. I fear being exposed and letting others see my vulnerabilities. Perhaps this is one big reason 5s feel safest as an observer though it might not be what they _truly _desire.


*Yes it is like two OPPOSING forces* are pulling you in either direction. The "safe route" = isolation. That is pain avoidance, but also lack of stimuli. Even introverted fives need to reproduce, needs friends, needs humans and the stimuli that comes with that.

*So the other force pulling you towards *humans is the all-too-human need for intimacy and closeness with another person. 5's probably do better being alone, than other types, but for NO type is isolation the most rewarding way to live. Eventually it will lead to mental unhealth, and the only way out is human interaction. A scary thing for some :wink:


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

Mooncutter said:


> *Yes it is like two OPPOSING forces* are pulling you in either direction. The "safe route" = isolation. That is pain avoidance, but also lack of stimuli. Even introverted fives need to reproduce, needs friends, needs humans and the stimuli that comes with that.
> 
> *So the other force pulling you towards *humans is the all-too-human need for intimacy and closeness with another person. 5's probably do better being alone, than other types, but for NO type is isolation the most rewarding way to live. Eventually it will lead to mental unhealth, and the only way out is human interaction. A scary thing for some :wink:


That's exactly it.  Thanks for putting it so eloquently.
My mother constantly tells me that to live is to need/trust/be open to other people. I'd like to agree with this but I think I've done too good a job convincing myself otherwise.

Trying to find the root of this fear is difficult. My parents have always had a wonderful relationship after all...and I've never even been in one myself.
If anything, it's: The first time our family moved houses, the loss of a pet, the death of a loved one - these are three situations that have upset me most acutely in my life...moreso than others around me. 

Perhaps it's the acknowledgement that nothing/no-one can or will stay with me forever, and in order to protect myself from heartbreak and vulnerability, I'd be better off not getting too close to anyone in the first place. Also, the conviction that I'm _unworthy_ of such relationships probably shows itself in my Wing 4. 

Relationships amuse and fascinate me...but I feel safest as a mere observer because any consequences that may occur are not my own. "Why did he do this?" "Didn't he love her?" "So THAT's what people do..."


----------



## Mooncutter (Jul 28, 2011)

Muser said:


> That's exactly it.  Thanks for putting it so eloquently.
> My mother constantly tells me that to live is to need/trust/be open to other people. I'd like to agree with this but I think I've done too good a job convincing myself otherwise.
> 
> Trying to find the root of this fear is difficult. My parents have always had a wonderful relationship after all...and I've never even been in one myself.
> ...


*Remember nature made 5's for a REASON.* 5's challanges aren't passing school, holding on to a job, or making bad decisions. 5's excel, as we all know, at any kind of studying, in any kind of subject. What 5's get for free, other types struggle their whole lifes to even be decent at.

*Remember that you CAN study human interaction,* relationships, even small talk. I know a 5 who did this, and became excellent at it. He even read SEVERAL books on fashion, and became a decent/good dresser.

*Moral of the story: You CAN conquer* the human element through cerebral dedication. Gives you some sort of power doesn't it? :wink:


(I've done this myself a bit, yea, speaking from first hand experience)



*Addon: It'd also important to point out* that the two forces DO NOT cancel each other out. They both work you at full force, giving rise to conflict.


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm a 4 but don't really relate to going from a low emotional state to a manic emotional state. I'm bipolar, so I do experience this to some extent, but if I'm calm emotionally or depressed I don't usually zoom into mania. The rest I relate well to.


----------

